

Larry Page: Android isn't critical, it's a delivery vehicle for Google services - tilt
http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/18/2957682/larry-page-android-isnt-critical-its-a-delivery-vehicle-for-google

======
bookwormAT
I'm glad the original quote is also in the article:

"I believe Android was very important for Google. I wouldn't say it was
critical"

The title makes it sound as if Page wouldn't consider Android that important.

